# hi



## vettefan (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my first post so please bear with me. I am new to sailing and have absolutly zero time on a sailboat!!!That being said i am going to take a asa sailing course this fall or winter. My goel is to buy a sail boat next spring. I would like to buy something new and hopefully grow into to it. I plan on living on the boat for the summer and go from there. I live in ma. and plan on living on the cape. Any sugustion will be helpful.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!

Vette as in Corvette? If you like speed, sailing is not going to give it to you unless you get into multihulls. 

Good luck with your ASA course. In the meantime, lurk, read, ask questions.


----------



## vettefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes corvettes but speed is not important . The journey is what is important.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Do what DR said, LOTS of info and insights here...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Monos can give a great sensation of speed. I invited my brother sailing 20 years ago. When we returned he said he thought it would be boring. He never knew that 6-7 mph could be so fun. With the rail nearly down to the water, and you're on the winch gives a great sensation of power, and speed.

Vette admirer huh? I am more of a Shelby guy as in AC old school 1962. Never owned a CSX, but I did own a Tiger for 8 years in my youth.....*i2f*


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sailboats and sports cars....my kind of people... yeah!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

A Tiger...Really. That was my first car. Almost killed myself in it. 
It was towed away in two peices, broke right at the door jams.

Peter&Denise


----------



## bnaylor (Sep 24, 2011)

Vette: do consider buying a "first" boat to learn with. There are plenty if wonderful, somewhat older, pocket cruisers to be had for ~3K to ~6K in decent usable condition. We bought a Catalina 22 last May - our first boat as novice sailors - and have really enjoyed it. We're still novice sailors but we're getting better with each outing. Our approach - buy now, then figure it out - was uncharacteristically impulsive for me, but has worked out great. Our learnings are immediately applied on our own boat, which helps reinforce the lesson.

So, my 2-cents, is jump-in. It's a small investment.

Also, consider finding a local sailing club and volunteer to crew for races. Good way to get on the water, under sail, and learn hands-on.

My only sports car was a 1966 Volvo P1800 ... Uncommon, but great fun. I miss that car!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're taking lessons, and the bank account will allow it. I would buy something you can stand up in, has a galley, head, and a comfy berth. The lesson will teach you how to handle something this big. I went into a 30ft. Columbia after my asa 1,2, & coastal. Sailer on S.F. Bay for 15 years, single handed her to, and from Cabo.

The more comfort the more time you will spend on the boat. The more time on the boat the quicker you will learn. There's nothing like making it your little get away from your everyday life. BEST WISHES in finding a vessel to serve you well. It's a buyer's market, so take advantage of it while you can.

That P1800 is a sweet ride. I always lusted after the extended version, even today. When it's time to sell the boat I will either build a A/C like the one in the pic, slabside, only red, buy a Tiger, or something like the P1800, and drive the hell out of it along PCH, and the Sierra Nevada mountains.........*i2f*


----------



## vettefan (Dec 12, 2010)

I know that i'm going to want something that I will be able to stay on for a weekend or even a couple of weeks.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

My friend has a Catalina 27 on S.F. Bay, and it's a nice boat for what she uses it for. It's roomy, sails well in light air, and decent headroom to stand in.The options are huge. You can use sites like yachtworld.com to get a feel for the market......*i2f*


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you take more than just the basic keelboat course and move up to coastal cruising and bareboating, you should find yourself comfortable handling a boat up the mid 30 ft range. People's aptitudes differ, so you could be more or less.

There are many things you might not realize are not standard on sailboats, such as refrigeration. If you will live aboard, you will want electric refrigeration, some may have ice boxes.

Also, for livability, you will want freshwater holding and you will also want to check the quality of it on the boat you buy. Many will not take good care of the freshwater tanks, unless they ordinarily stay aboard for lengths of time. If neglected, your only real solution may be to replace the tank and hoses.

This can be stretch in smaller boats, but having a separate shower stall is very nice if you are spending any time aboard. Otherwise, the head typically doubles as the shower and you have to dry it in order to have a usable head again. No big deal, but I find (used to find) having to do so every day for a long time to be tough.

A holding tank for blackwater (sewage) is probably going to be required.

You don't mention whether you are sailing alone or have a crew. The fewer people you are going to have to sail her, the more important it is to have every line return to the cockpit.

Good luck and welcome aboard.......


----------



## vettefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow i love this site there is so much info. here. So many things i would not even have thought of.


----------



## vettefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Would a 38 foot boat be to big? I was going to go look at a 38 foot saber


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

This link is more about British sports cars: Lucas - Prince of Darkness - Lucas Electrical Humor Jokes
but still quite funny, in my opinion.

Sabre is a well respected maker of sailboats so go check it out.

I am a little old school and think that a learning to sail on smaller boats first will ultimately help you to handle a 38 footer better. Most likely your ASA class will be on a smaller boat anyway. Crewing for a race (as already suggested) will also help you learn a lot and quickly.

Welcome.


----------

